

A first : Bitcoin IPO Results in $446,000 valuation. (Romanian) - reeses
http://polimedia.us/trilema/2012/mpoe-rezultatele-subscriptiei-publice-martie/

======
reeses
To summarise, the closing of an Initial Public Offering style auction for one
million MPOE shares resulted in an implicit valuation of USD446,000 for the
company. A total of nine investors participated. A second offering of a
possibly larger block to follow early April. MPOE is the only provider of
option contracts on the BTC/USD pair for the bitcoin community, a service much
in demand and apparently well received.

